# TS guard



## stripit (Oct 21, 2012)

Hi. I just bought a DELTA 34-976 guard for my "96" unisaw, with a 52" bessy fence. Any problems attaching the guard to the saw?


> Also do I need to buy a separate anti kick back to go with it


Thanks Joel


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

There should be a bracket at the far end of the throat plate opening for that guard. The leg on the guard will act like a splitter, making kickback less likely. Adding the anti-kickback pawls are an additional layer of protection.

Did you happen to check out the Shark Guard? I'm quite sure they have a model that fits the Unisaw.


----------

